# Feeding your Cichlids Fruits and Vegetables?



## larkdr (Jan 19, 2010)

can cichlids eat oranges/nectarines? what fruits/vegetables can they eat? i read that sinking an orange slice or something for them to snack on is good.. ?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I know people use zucchini, lettuce, and cucumber. Here's a link with a number of articles on feeding. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/feeding_list.php


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

I personally wouldn't feed slices of oranges. There are alot of veggies, like the last poster said, that cichlids can eat.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

frozen peas, zucchini, romaine lettuce


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My Uarua and Festivum love corn nibblets.

Mike


----------

